# "It's Trump's Fault"



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 7, 2020)

They sound just like Democrats, eh?

Iran coronavirus death toll jumps to 145, govt lashes out at US


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope.  Sounds just like you.  Yhiny, pathetic and   Programed.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 7, 2020)

Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.


----------



## MindWars (Mar 7, 2020)

Jo


Billy_Kinetta said:


> They sound just like Democrats, eh?
> 
> Iran coronavirus death toll jumps to 145, govt lashes out at US




Alex kept telling ppl they are doing this to blame Trump the virus out break.......  HE IS  and has been set up o the mental nuts  can blame him nno matter what choice he makes meaning :

If he calls to shut down our nation our economy takes a huge hit ( it is annyway and has been)

if he leaves the virus shit go and borders open he gets   blamed for millions of deaths the MSM is telling their idiots. IT'S JUST A FLU!!!

this is the NWO set up to take over just watch the headlines esp. on the economy. No matter what you see Trump say.







Oh now what could this ever mean and you know where to find it. =)


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 7, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They sound just like Democrats, eh?


Yeah, weird. 99% of the time, they sound like American right wingers.


----------



## Augustine_ (Mar 7, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They sound just like Democrats, eh?
> 
> Iran coronavirus death toll jumps to 145, govt lashes out at US


Trump's admin certainly has zero interest in stopping the spread of the virus.  His golf buddies are losing money, and that's the ONLY reason he's pretending to care.  Even so, we're still all going to get the Puerto Rico treatment from him.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 7, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.


Please document.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 7, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.
> ...


For you?  Why?


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 7, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Because you can't.  Simple.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 7, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.
> ...



I think the entire deal freed up around 50 Billion......chump change.

Obama Didn't Give Iran '150 Billion in Cash'


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Nope.  This.

Emergency Economic Stabilization Act of 2008 - Wikipedia


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Mar 7, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


Secondly, $150 billion is a high-end estimate of the total that was freed up after some sanctions were lifted. U.S. Treasury Department estimates put the number at about $50 billion in “usable liquid assets,” according to 2015 testimony from Adam Szubin, acting under secretary of treasury for terrorism and financial intelligence.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 7, 2020)

Thirdly.

"Early estimates for the total cost of the bailout to the government were as much as $700 billion, however TARP recovered funds totalling $441.7 billion from $426.4 billion invested, earning a $15.3 billion profit or an annualized rate of return of 0.6% and perhaps a loss when adjusted for inflation.["

Emergency Economic Stabilization Act of 2008 - Wikipedia


----------



## S.J. (Mar 7, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


I'm not interested in convincing you of anything.  You're an anti-American POS and will never acknowledge anything counter to the disinformation that has been fed to you through your left wing propaganda sources (like CNN, Fact Check, Snopes), you get the point.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They sound just like Democrats, eh?
> 
> Iran coronavirus death toll jumps to 145, govt lashes out at US



Yes its tramps fault, all deaths of Iranians are on him , and Israel and SA.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.



They would if they could buy supplies, from what I hear the US is sanctioning to death.  They are cut off from the world, 

and I hate Israel for it and the tramp admin.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2020)

We, the US, is despicable.  At least it was better under Obama, he used diplomacy.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> We, the US, is despicable.  At least it was better under Obama, he used diplomacy.



Which when it worked at all it disadvantaged the United States.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We, the US, is despicable.  At least it was better under Obama, he used diplomacy.
> ...



The US is gross due to the republicans.  I wish I could pack up and move to France.  I really hate the US and the trampers and the republicans.  Also Israel.

We are killers and so is Israel.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I wish you could too.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 9, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Ah, it will be the same shit there.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Go to Marseilles.  You'll be right at home.


----------



## Erinwltr (Mar 9, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Don't need to get you point. There is not one, other than an alternate Fox-Trump reality that you folks live in. 

If you were not interested in convincing me of anything, you would not have responded to me.  I am an American.  I am not a POS.  And I read more sources of info than what you think I do.  

Now, post something about Iran.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.
> ...


Yeah, we all know you hate our allies and love our enemies.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 10, 2020)

Erinwltr said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Erinwltr said:
> ...


You should try living in Iran and talk about them the way you talk about the United States.  You would be thrown off a building or stoned to death no matter how many sources of info you read.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 6, 2020)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> They sound just like Democrats, eh?
> 
> Iran coronavirus death toll jumps to 145, govt lashes out at US


To the liberal lunatics (and you know who you are) EVERYTHING is Trump's fault.  It must be horrific to be dumb enough to think this way.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Good luck with moving to France. Have you been to Paris lately?

Taken a tour around the banlieus?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Your Israel fetish. Creeps into everything.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



I can't stand Israel, they got us in the Iraq war, and now they want us to take out Iran.   You are a jew, so your bias.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > They sound just like Democrats, eh?
> ...


You're such a card.  That was funny as hell.










Oh, you were serious...........








Don't worry, I'm sure there're psychiatric specialties that deal in your kind of psychosis............


----------



## MAGAman (Apr 28, 2020)

S.J. said:


> Maybe they can divert some of that $150 billion Obama gave them from their nuclear program to combat the virus.


Don't sugar coat it 

Plenty of that $150Billion paid for IEDs that were used to blow up American Soldiers.


----------



## MAGAman (Apr 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> We, the US, is despicable.  At least it was better under Obama, he used diplomacy.


By "diplomacy" you nean funding terrorists.

But oh... The new tard spin is Obama "only" gave the world's leading terror sponsor $50,000,000,000.

Good luck selling that to real Americans


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 1, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > They sound just like Democrats, eh?
> ...


Damn! Y


----------

